

How to invoice for design work - a quick guide - laktek
http://www.whatwasithinking.co.uk/2008/09/29/how-to-invoice-for-design-work-a-quick-guide/

======
mixmax
Paypal as a payment service for a designshop?

That seems pretty absurd to me. A normal bank transfer is almost free and can
be done by my grandmother to any account.

~~~
tome
I'm curious as to what the alternative to BACS is in the US (and in other
countries too, but the States particularly). Are there free and simple bank
transfers there?

~~~
mixmax
In Denmark you simply go to the bank, or log onto your netbank, and transfer
money into another account. All you need is the account number. Couldn't be
simpler. Isn't that standard practice in the US?

~~~
feverishaaron
It is the same in the US. It is called an electronic transfer. You just need
the account number and routing code for the bank.

------
j2d2
This site doesn't seem to work on my iPhone.

